# Rabbit Breeders in Deep East Texas?



## KDailey (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi all! I recently got some rabbits real cheap at a chicken sale that are supposed to be bred. I bought them on impulse thinking I could just resell them later for a profit as they are some type of meat rabbit (turns out I have lots of doubt that they are pregnant). While looking around to learn more about them and what they would need from me in the care department I found out about all the different rabbit breeds there are and saw a bunch of pictures of shows and I'm actually very interested in getting a couple rabbits and learning to show. 

Breeds that I am interested in are Magpie Harlequin, Lionheads and Mini Rex. I would really like to find a breeder that will have the time to talk to me about the breed and that could demonstrate how to show the breed as well as tell me any information they can about good shows in the area that would be good for a beginner. 

Even if you don't have any of these breeds but you are in the deep east texas area I would still love to hear from you. I know there are so many different breeds that you may just have something that I would love to have that I just haven't seen yet. 

Thank you,

KDailey


----------



## mistyjr (Nov 14, 2011)

You know you dont make money from breeding rabbits, Whatever you get with the rabbits you put back in feed or whatever else they need, And plus these rabbits dont have any pedigree, So you cant sell them to much

I show both mini rex's in (seals, broken, black, chinchilla, rews, sable points) and Lionheads in (black tort, blacks, rews, harlequin and magpies, lilac, brokens and seals), I love both breeds, I have lots of info on both of these breeds


----------



## mistyjr (Nov 14, 2011)

LIONHEADS INFO:

POSING A LION
http://www.cimmarononline.com/LHposing.htm

LION CLUB:
http://www.lionhead.us/
http://www.lionheadrabbit.net/

MINI REX INFO:

PENCIL TEST:
http://cottonwoodfarms.tripod.com/pencil.html

MINI REX STANDARD:
http://home.cogeco.ca/~rabbitknowledgebase/public_html/Mini_Rex_Standard.html

MINI REX CLUB:
http://home.cogeco.ca/~rabbitknowledgebase/public_html/Mini_Rex_Standard.html

POSING MINI REX:
http://www.rabbitsontheweb.com/node/31

I hoped I helped! =)


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 14, 2011)

If other breeds What kind of a rabbit are you looking for? (small, big, calm, color, etc.?)


----------



## KDailey (Nov 14, 2011)

The particular rabbits I got at the sale I was only planning on keeping until the babies were old enough to take back to the sale. 

After looking around the internet and seeing the different breeds and reading about showing and things I would like to try it as a hobby, not for profit. I also have chickens that i raise that are expensive but they are just a hobby and all the work they take is totally worth it. I had a pet rabbit when I was little that I loved but my parents eventually made me get rid of it because of the shedding. I also showed lambs in FFA and loved showing. I've always wanted something that I could raise and show and be proud of developing and getting better but not need tons of land to keep everything on like horses or sheep. 

I really like the smaller rabbits but I'm not totally opposed to the standards. The hutch I have has 9 sections that would be fine for standards or smaller breeds. We have plenty of room. I tend to like the unusual. That's why I like the harlequins, lionheads and rexes. I like more than your regular black and white spotted rabbits that are in all the pet stores if you get my drift. lol. And calm.

I also have three little dutch bunnies that are calico(?) colored. I love them to pieces! I had never seen any like them before and snatched them up quick. I doubt I could show them or anything but they are total sweethearts and sooooo pretty. I love the unusual. 

If y'all have a website I could look at or pictures I'm really open to anything that really makes a statement.


----------



## 4kr (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi! Raising rabbits as a hobby for show is so much fun. I think when you find your breed you'll be hooked. Do you have facebook? There are several groups on there that are in TX that could help you find the breed you're wanting. Also, I'm a director for the East Texas Rabbit Breeders Assoc. and we will be having our first annual show in Longview, tx in June of next year. I'm not sure how close Longview is for you but that would be a great opportunity to see the many different breeds and acquire stock. I also have a knack for rare breeds and raise Dwarf Hotots. Congrats on your new babies!

Lindsey
www.4kingsrabbitry.weebly.com


----------



## KDailey (Nov 15, 2011)

Those are adorable little bunnies! Thank you so much for the link to your website, I looked at your show schedule and theres supposed to be a show in Waxahachie in January and I'm originally from Waxahachie and my parents still live there. That is absolutely perfect! 

Longview is about an hour and a half I believe but we have gone there before and that would definately be a show I'd love to attend. 

Does the East Texas Rabbit Breeders Association have a website?


----------



## 4kr (Nov 15, 2011)

Neat!! Please come to the Waxahachie show, you'll see so many breeds and meet some new people. Look for me if you go, I'll probably be the only one there with Dwarf Hotots. I'm trying hard to get this breed flourishing again in Texas. Hopefully there will be a couple of youth with that I sold to with them there as well. 

If you're looking for Harlequins, I know there will be some there. Several of my friends have them and I've been seeing a lot of litter pictures on facebook.

ETA: the website for our club is: www.etrba.weebly.com


----------



## KDailey (Nov 15, 2011)

Perfect! Thank you so much! I'll definately put it in my plans for January. Do you know where in Waxahachie it will be held?


----------



## KDailey (Nov 15, 2011)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> LIONHEADS INFO:
> 
> POSING A LION
> http://www.cimmarononline.com/LHposing.htm
> ...




love the links! Especially the pencil test page, that was very interesting learning how to judge whether or not one will be show quality. That's the kind of stuff I really like learning about!


----------



## KDailey (Nov 17, 2011)

After looking and looking at as much as I can about these breeds I'm interested in I think my absolute favorite is gonna be the lionheads. I almost can't stand all the cuteness


----------



## mistyjr (Nov 18, 2011)

your welcome, yay! I love my lionheads!


----------

